
DuPont may avoid paying to clean up a toxic 'forever chemical' - benryon
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/cancer/how-dupont-may-avoid-paying-clean-toxic-forever-chemical-n1138766?cid=public-rss_20200301&utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf
======
masonic
The 2019 feature film "Dark Waters" gives background on this. Highly
recommended.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Waters_(2019_film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Waters_\(2019_film\))

